# Can I use drift wood in a cichlid tank?



## Chinxican1978 (May 30, 2012)

Hello, I'm new to the hobby and was wondering if driftwood would be a good idea in a cichlid tank?

Thank you!


----------



## Sanguinefox (Nov 29, 2011)

You could use Driftwood but the thing you need to be concerned about is tannins. Woods tend to release tannins into the water. Since most cichlids prefer harder water and tannins soften the water you will want to boil your wood and let it soak for a long time with water changes to make sure you don't soften the ph of your tank.


----------



## Chinxican1978 (May 30, 2012)

Im currently soaking the driftwood and it's been abot a week. Unfortunately the driftwood is too big to boil. Thanks!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Tannins are harmless to fish, they discolour the water but that's all, and in time this will dissipate.

What type of cichlids? The rift lake cichlids from Africa need hard water (and depending upon the hardness of your tap water the wood may have no effect on this anyway), but the cichlids from Central and South America are soft to medium hard water fish and wood is part of their natural habitat.

Last but not least, welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping forum and to this wonderful hobby.:-D

Byron.


----------



## Chinxican1978 (May 30, 2012)

I'm currently soaking the driftwood in a large ice chest because it's so big. As for what kind of cichlids, I like the one from Lake Malawi (but there are soooo many different kinds). Basically I want my tank to be colorful. 

1. Any suggestions on what kind of cichlids i should get? (since I'm a newbie)
2. And how many my tank can hold?
3. How many plecos can I get? In not pleco, then what kind of algae eater if any should I get?

Sorry for all the questions. I just want to make sure my fish are happy 

Here is a picture of my tank.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Lake Malawi is one of the three African rift lakes, and the fish from those require hard water with a basic (above 7) pH. If this is what you tap water approximates, no issues there.

As for species, we have a few members with considerably more experience in these fish than I have, so hopefully they will be along to offer some guidance. Stocking will have to be very carefully planned, as these fish are feisty to say the least, and some are quite nasty to each other, requiring space.


----------



## Chinxican1978 (May 30, 2012)

Byron said:


> Lake Malawi is one of the three African rift lakes, and the fish from those require hard water with a basic (above 7) pH. If this is what you tap water approximates, no issues there.
> 
> As for species, we have a few members with considerably more experience in these fish than I have, so hopefully they will be along to offer some guidance. Stocking will have to be very carefully planned, as these fish are feisty to say the least, and some are quite nasty to each other, requiring space.


Thank you Byron!
Currently my pH is at 7.6. If the driftwood brings down the pH, is there anything I can do to bring the pH up? I'm also using crushed coral in my aqua filter.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Chinxican1978 said:


> Thank you Byron!
> Currently my pH is at 7.6. If the driftwood brings down the pH, is there anything I can do to bring the pH up? I'm also using crushed coral in my aqua filter.


The wood is not likely to have too much impact. But this depends more on the GH and KH of the tap water. You can ascertain these numbers from the water supply people, they may have a website. And the crushed coral will raise pH more than wood will lower it, even in relatively small amounts. But for rift lake cichlids, i would get the pH even higher, up in the 8's is better, and the coral will do this if you add more. But check the GH because that is equally important, if not more so, to provide the mineral the fish require.


----------



## Chinxican1978 (May 30, 2012)

Byron said:


> The wood is not likely to have too much impact. But this depends more on the GH and KH of the tap water. You can ascertain these numbers from the water supply people, they may have a website. And the crushed coral will raise pH more than wood will lower it, even in relatively small amounts. But for rift lake cichlids, i would get the pH even higher, up in the 8's is better, and the coral will do this if you add more. But check the GH because that is equally important, if not more so, to provide the mineral the fish require.


Thanks for your help!!


----------



## sweendog87 (Jun 25, 2017)

What ph oh and gh do peacocks and haps need? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

